

Mithril.js: A Tutorial Introduction - rebelidealist
http://gilbert.ghost.io/mithril-js-tutorial-1/?utm_content=buffer686be&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
debacle
I really liked the examples, but I thought the flow of this "tutorial" was a
bit long.

I also think that Mithril sacrifices too much readability for terseness.

